# NEED HELP FINDING A PUPPY CLASS IN THE Queens, NY area!



## Tigger_Apollo_Zeus (Apr 26, 2010)

Does anybody know of any great puppy classes (mainly for obedience in the beginning) that are in the Queens, NY area? Please I really need help and I only want THE BEST for my puppy .


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You many want to contact Divine k-9 and see if they can help or recommend someone in your area.


----------



## Tigger_Apollo_Zeus (Apr 26, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> You many want to contact Divine k-9 and see if they can help or recommend someone in your area.


Thank you sooo much!


----------

